# Disable the Gmail spam filter - need help testing...



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's the deal:

I set up a filter to look for "*@*" in the "from" and mark it
starred. That stars everything coming in. Interesting...

So, I've now added "*@*" as a contact under the name spammer - the
theory being that all mail from contacts is whitelisted when it comes
to the spam filter. If it works as it does with filters, no mail will
ever be marked spam, and I can start getting my false positives via
POP. Time will tell if this provides a way to bypass the spam filter as
I don't get much spam.

Perhaps someone who gets more spam can try this to confirm it.

elook.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I find the Gmail spam filter to be very good. The only false positives that I have ever had are big group emails that could be considered para-spam even thou I know the sender.


----------



## ExistenceGuest (Sep 25, 2008)

elook said:


> Here's the deal:
> 
> I set up a filter to look for "*@*" in the "from" and mark it
> starred. That stars everything coming in. Interesting...
> ...


it is very clever i do it but with the . & it work 4 me like u


----------

